# 15 Gallon Tank, Suggestions?!



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey!
Soon (next month or so) I am going to be getting individual 5 gallon tanks for my 2 HM Betta Boys who are currently in a 15 gallon divided tank! What does that mean? One large empty tank! :-D

Any suggestions on what I should put it in next? I LOVE Puffer Fish, but have been told they are hard to keep... as I am fairly new to fish keeping I'd prefer something easier to take care of, but something interesting too! :shock:

It will be a planted tank.... so suggest away!!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

LOTS of female bettas!!


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Yes.... I agree! A nice sorority! Like 4-6 female bettas(I don't have a sorority, so I'm just saying what comes from the top of my head).


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

hmm new tanks are fun! i keep seeing good deals on fish tanks at like thrift stores and forcing myself to not buy them because of the lack of space.

sororities are a blast! but if you want something different, i'dk what i'd try...maybe ADFs, or cory tanks, lots of fun stuff.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

This...


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! Looks like sororities are popular hahaha.

Super Mario! Thats a super cute tank set up


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I think I saw it somewhere before on a forum for fish. So I posted it on here for kicks.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I would love to do something OTHER than Bettas in this tank... maybe some interesting critters :-D


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

CPOs? They are commonly refered to as Dwarf Orange Crayfish.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

OMG! That is the cutest thing ever :-D


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah. I think so too. I would love to have some but I only have one tank and its currently occupied by my baby betta. I don't think he'd appreciate being snapped at by a crayfish. CPOs are known to be as feisty as a betta and eat the occasional fish, snail or shrimp when housed with them.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I will definitely be looking into these guys! They are friggin adorable.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay. Sounds like a plan. Just be aware that they aren't as cheap as, say, a comet goldfish, but not outrageously expensive like some rare and exotic fish. They usually run from between 10 and 20 dollars per individual crayfish, depending on where you get them from.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I considered one, but if it reaches a claw, it's gonna get pinched. Was told they don't do well with other fish.


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmmm...how about a community tank. You could have a range of tetras, a pleco/shoal of cories and some gouramis. Also, angelfish are fairly popular in community tanks, but make sure you don't keep them with small tetras (e.g neon tetras) as they could eat them!


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I could tell you what "not" to do..

A species specific white cloud mountain minnow tank. I did this, and no they don't eat their 40 babies :shock:

If I started over, I'd do mollies or sword tails and some cories with plants and flourite gravel .. yep, there's my 29 gallon plan


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! :-D
Great ideas.


----------



## SparklE fin (Jun 8, 2012)

A dragon!! Jk, I dont even know where to get one :lol: 

What about a big community tank? Lots of pretty colors. I wish I could get one, my mom put a fish cap on me or more bettas


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

If I ever have a free tank that size, I myself would do cories. Only because they're so darn cute x3


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ooh I love new tanks!
You could so some schools of tetras with some cory catfish! That would be a cool tank!  
I would recommend neon tetras, black tetras and cardinal tetras.

Good Luck on your new tank!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! :-D

I'm still really undecided if I should un-divide it, or keep it divided with my 2 males in it...:-? Too many decisions!!!

If anyone knows where I can get a cheap tank stand for 2, 5 gallon tanks I'd love you foreverrrrr :shock: This is my dilemma... I have 2, 5 gallon tanks but want only 1 stand.


----------

